# How are you guys reading Kindleboards on your iPads?!



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I see that some of you are posting here on your iPads.  Is there a trick to this?  

I check in here often, so I don't start reading a thread on the first page unless it's brand new. To pick up where I left off, I have to s-t-re-t-c-h the page HUGE to be able to touch the teensy page numbers (or the little New box)... then I have to shrink the page to be able to read the posts... then s--t-r-e-t-c-h the page again to touch the page numbers.. and so on.  What a PITA!  Is there an easier way I haven't figured out?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I often just use mine in landscape mode, and it's less of an issue for me there. I do have snail (stupid iPad autocorrect) small hands though, dunno if that's part of the issue or not. I've also done forums on my iPhone for two years now, so maybe it's just what I'm used to?

The Pogo Sketch stylus I bought is also handy for dealing with those page numbers...I've used it off and on this weekend for that purpose.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I find it much harder to read on my ipad also.  I almost didn't keep my ipad because of it.  I tried tapatalk but didn't like the layout as much.
I'd like to hear from others to.  I am always clicking on the wrong thing on KB from the ipad.
Paula


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not having any issues.. I am on it now


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Imagine, the majority of my posts I make are from my teeny-tiny iPhone.

I zoom in and out so often I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Like VictoriaP, I read Kindleboards in landscape mode on my iPad.  I've found it's easier to type, and while I do have to zoom to touch page numbers and, I guess I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I often just use mine in landscape mode, and it's less of an issue for me there. I do have snail hands though, dunno if that's part of the issue or not. I've also done forums on my iPhone for two years now, so maybe it's just what I'm used to?


Snail hands? LOL! I think you must have the iPad autocorrect turned on. 

I use mine in Landscape mode (am posting from the iPad now). I don't often use the page numbers, I'm often enough, that I just select "New" for a particular thread, and I can tap that, usually. Occasionally I have to zoom, but not often. I use a bluetooth keyboard to type, and the cursor movement keys on the keyboard help a lot in editing posts.

I find touching lightly lets me select small thingns.

You might try using the Atomic browser--I'm told it lets you keep a particular zoom for a given window/tab.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Snail hands? LOL! I think you must have the iPad autocorrect turned on.


Bwahahahaha!

Well, I do *type* a lot slower on this thing...


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL at snail hands!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Snail hands could definitely be an issue.  

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> Well, I do *type* a lot slower on this thing...


I think i type too fast and dont check my spelling


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Snail hands could definitely be an issue.
> 
> Betsy


And here we thought *regular* fingerprints on these screens were a problem... ewwwwwww.....


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And here we thought *regular* fingerprints on these screens were a problem... ewwwwwww.....


LOL


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I often just use mine in landscape mode, and it's less of an issue for me there. I do have snail (stupid iPad autocorrect) small hands though, dunno if that's part of the issue or not. I've also done forums on my iPhone for two years now, so maybe it's just what I'm used to?
> 
> The Pogo Sketch stylus I bought is also handy for dealing with those page numbers...I've used it off and on this weekend for that purpose.


Thanks, Victoria. I might have to try that stylus.

Bonnie


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you using the double-tap to fill the screen?  I find if I double-tap on the list of subjects, the page numbers and "new" links are quite "hittable".  In their default size, I don't have a chance of getting to the correct page.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ummm, no.  I didn't know about the doubletap method... I was using my fingers to stretch the page.  I may need an Apple class!  

Thanks!


----------

